# Calfaria Baptist Chapel, Llanelli (Sept 2016)



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

I've walked past it LOADS of times because it's just down the street from me. Finally went in and took lots of pics! I went in with another member, Dirge! Enjoy.


Calfaria was established in 1881 in Llanelli, Wales. The original, smaller chapel next door was built in 1882 and was later accompanied by a bigger chapel just 7 years later. It was designed by George Morgan of Carmarthen. 


Anyway, on to photos. A few exterior shots first. There's actually two buildings, a smaller red one (think it was a Sunday school) and the bigger, main one. 

















Into the smaller one first. It's more of a large storage space than anything. Lot of chairs and stuff. Loads of computer equipment, for some reason.





One interesting thing was the 2 pianos, back to back. Here's one of them.





There was loads of pigeon crap all over the floor, too. More on that later...




Now onto the main bit. The big church.




As I already said, the floor was COVERED with pigeon crap and other stuff. Quite a bit of glass too. Oh and dead pigeons, dead pigeons EVERYWHERE.




Found the stairs, but they didn't look safe at all.




Not to worry though, there was a perfectly good set of stairs on the other side!









Yeah I don't think I want to be sitting on that...









Some ground floor shots of the organ now. Shame it's so trashed.















I have loads of pics but these seemed like the best ones to upload for the report. Thanks for viewing, cheers!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't beat a good pigeon poo church sir.
Nice one


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

good report decay mixed with faith cant beat it!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> good report decay mixed with faith cant beat it!



Thanks, I thought there was quite a sad beauty about the place. The organ must have looked really good back in the day.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Can't beat a good pigeon poo church sir.
> Nice one



Thanks,I think there was actually more dead pigeons than poo. I don't think I've ever seen that many!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> Thanks, I thought there was quite a sad beauty about the place. The organ must have looked really good back in the day.



weirdly enough the stool shot I loved the most, but yes I completely agree always a sad beautiful look to a derelict church, but it happens often, glad you documented it!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> weirdly enough the stool shot I loved the most, but yes I completely agree always a sad beautiful look to a derelict church, but it happens often, glad you documented it!



Thanks, I'm still new to this and am limited to using my phone camera but I'm trying to get better at taking photos, glad you liked the stool shot haha. I showed a friend and he wants to go too so I might go back and take even more pics.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> Thanks, I'm still new to this and am limited to using my phone camera but I'm trying to get better at taking photos, glad you liked the stool shot haha. I showed a friend and he wants to go too so I might go back and take even more pics.



Keep at it, I think others would agree you've done a good job using your phone! better than some I've seen who've used a camera, I wouldn't of guessed it was a phone either so yet again good job!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Keep at it, I think others would agree you've done a good job using your phone! better than some I've seen who've used a camera, I wouldn't of guessed it was a phone either so yet again good job!



Thanks, quite proud of some of the shots especially the stairs. I took loads of photos and some of them turned out a bit naff but I kept all the best ones. I'll keep using it until I eventually get a better camera and hopefully get even better shots


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2016)

Really atmospheric set there.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 26, 2016)

Excellent photos


----------



## smiler (Sep 26, 2016)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice report mate, was a good explore despite the smell! Love that stairs shot that I said about on Facebook!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

dirge said:


> Nice report mate, was a good explore despite the smell! Love that stairs shot that I said about on Facebook!



Thanks, the smell was awful...


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice set mate,brilliant with a phone . I'm sure i drove past this last wednenday and didn't give it a thought, have to pop in myself i think.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> Nice set mate,brilliant with a phone . I'm sure i drove past this last wednenday and didn't give it a thought, have to pop in myself i think.



Thanks, I was quite surprised some of the shots turned out so well! Well worth a pop in, just be careful as there was a dude in a car watching us suspiciously.


----------



## andylen (Sep 27, 2016)

Well done Sean.Nice set of pics, especially with a phone.


----------



## Pilot (Sep 27, 2016)

That poor old organ is well trashed. Decay and collapse or vandalism, I wonder. Great set, and thank you for,posting.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 27, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> Thanks, I'm still new to this and am limited to using my phone camera but I'm trying to get better at taking photos.



Never knock the modern phone camera - these days they will all record with good detail what your eyes are registering in your brain. It's seeing the image in the first place that matters and what quite frankly makes the difference between three of four really captivating images that have a tale to tell and a hard drive full of junk - stating nothing! A very nice set here and again that stool shot certainly makes a statement - finality and 'the end' come to my mind - for real effect and a statement, it should be the last image of the set!


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 27, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Never knock the modern phone camera - these days they will all record with good detail what your eyes are registering in your brain. It's seeing the image in the first place that matters and what quite frankly makes the difference between three of four really captivating images that have a tale to tell and a hard drive full of junk - stating nothing! A very nice set here and again that stool shot certainly makes a statement - finality and 'the end' come to my mind - for real effect and a statement, it should be the last image of the set!



Does it? I'll bear that in mind, I guess in a way images can tell a story. The stool has fallen over, in the same way the church itself has fallen from what it used to be.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2016)

You have really captured this spot on!! Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Oct 8, 2016)

I actually went there again today and took some more shots and filmed it this time! Will add to this comment when they're uploaded.


----------



## Crazywolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Great explore. You must be quite close.
I've just moved to Llanelli.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Feb 19, 2017)

Crazywolf said:


> Great explore. You must be quite close.
> I've just moved to Llanelli.



Dunno why I've never seen this until now. Unfortunately there's not much in Llanelli, and this week there was a fire in there, lots of police around.


----------



## sureshank (Feb 19, 2017)

nice pictures pal i went today and it was just to many people around to get in


----------



## mookster (Feb 19, 2017)

sureshank said:


> nice pictures pal i went today and it was just to many people around to get in



You wouldn't have had any luck anyway, my friend went yesterday and found it sealed - presumably as a result of the fire earlier this week.

There were a few people walking down the street when I did it earlier this month and we just brazened it and walked right onto the property nobody batted an eyelid.


----------



## sureshank (Feb 19, 2017)

i had a noisey cow watching me walking a dog lol


----------



## RM Photography (Feb 22, 2017)

I've always loved abandoned churches, there's something about them!

Llanelli's just down the road from where some family used to live - about 2 maybe 3 years ago I found an abandoned small cottage just outside their village. No idea if it's still there (I live south of London) but I'm more then happy to let you know a rough location if you fancy it. Drop me a pm if you want


----------

